# brake light not working



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

left rear tail light not working.. i changed the bulb, and same result.

the blinker signal works, but when pressed on the brake no light comes up.

already did a search but didn't find anything close to what I have. 
before i take it to someone i would like to know what it is, and if i can fix it myself.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

is there anything else that doesn't work? 

cuz looking at the wiring diagram the left rear brake light goes straight to the right rear brake light and then to other stuff... so you prolly have a loose wire somewhere between the left and rear brake light... check your harnesses and your wires...


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

no everything else is find..
yeah i'll look into it but i'm not to sure where to look.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

huskya83 said:


> no everything else is find..
> yeah i'll look into it but i'm not to sure where to look.


I'm pretty sure the taillight wiring layout is the same as my 200... so go here... i took pics to help you out...

My Domain Page


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

thx.
I looked into it and didn't find any loose wires.
I figure that the bulb holder (not sure of the name) itself is not working. Maybe the wire is old or there was some sort of burn out.

I checked the "Hayes" book but I have one only for the 98, which should be the same but isn't. The wire color coding is different so, i was not sure what I need to test for issues of Voltage.

anybody still have ideas on what to check?


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

it's wierd that the color coding is different for your sentra... ground is always black tho... um... if you've got like an autozone or pep boys near you, you can buy a continuity/multimeter/volt-meter tester for like $30 i think it is... invaluable tool for electrical work... for this job tho... a continuity tester would probably be fine since you're trying to find out where the electricity isn't going..

*note* you can probably make one yourself... it really just consists of wires a battery and a light and used to see if the circuit is complete... if it isn't then you know the problem is farther up on the circuit chain...


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

the coding in that the the holder has 3 wires into (Hayes 1995-1999 p.12-23) the wiring is red/blue tail, red/grn stop, and grn/blk turn. Left rear combination lamp

looking at the book maybe they didn't throughly look at the difference between the 98, and 99.

anyways, i figure it is something having to due w/ the wiring. so, i have a cousin, who can check this up for me this friday. He's in the Electrical area, he should be able to throughly check on what's up.

thx,. for the pictures did help on the ground and such. i'll go to autozone to figure out how much the cost for a new holder will be, or even that little black box ("relay" i guess).


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

i'm glad i could be of a little help ^_^


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

cousin came by today . I showed him what was wrong, but he didn't seem to understand. Told him that the brake light wasn't working.
So, he gets in the car and pushs the brake while i'm looking at the light, AND it WORKs!?

can't understand what has happened. spooky.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

water damage perhaps then?


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

maybe but now its now working again...  but then again cousin didn't really get a chance to check it,, now he can.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

follow-up

so on the 12th it didn't work again.
ordered some part from mossy, on the lighting harness. I was switching the parts around on the lights to see what was working and what was not.

turns out that, one piece was not working.it was the one w/ the little black box on it.. don't know what's it called. but anyways i went to mossy and ordered the part.. but there was a US version and a Mexico version.. and since they didn't have a Mexico version i bought the US version

*-rear lamps -combination lamps -harness -Us built #6*

anyways got the part and it is different from what i have. there is no black box piece on it, and when i replaced it and the signal light blinks really fast..
the brake light works and everything so, i just ordered another piece. I figure there is a way to slow it down.. since mossy sells this.

So, my question is: is there a way to slow down the flashing. It works but i don't want to blow up the bulb if i can


----------



## manishgarg1 (Oct 3, 2004)

*2001 Nissan altima, the brake lights don't come on*

Hi,

I have a 2001 Nissan Altima. And am having exactly the same problem.
the brake light does not when I press the brake. My tail light and blinker are
fine. Were you able to fix your brake light ....

regards
Manish



huskya83 said:


> left rear tail light not working.. i changed the bulb, and same result.
> 
> the blinker signal works, but when pressed on the brake no light comes up.
> 
> ...


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

first switch up the pieces of the tail light from side to another one by one. this way to can see what piece is the problem or is not working, once you figure that out you can go to mossy and buy another piece and that should do it.. depending of the piece of course you could go to autozone., etc.

problem w/ the one from mossy that i got is that it is a little different, it still works but it blinks lighting fast. but it works so i don't care.. there should be a way to slow the speed.


----------



## minus (Aug 9, 2015)

*All he*

Maybe this is the fuse?

I found an article about the Nissan Teana,  there simply soldered to the old fee.

And we have a light bulb or LED?


----------



## minus (Aug 9, 2015)

LED lamps. Available only Chinese.


----------



## djrx2004 (Apr 6, 2019)

having a problem with my rear brake lights they work during day but when I turn on the headlights the moment I press the brake pedal my passenger brake light or the third light goes out and stays out till I turn off headlights and turn back on. I checked fuses and bulbs. Next, I am going to change Brake Light Switch 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE


----------



## Ewaguy808 (Aug 26, 2019)

djrx2004 said:


> having a problem with my rear brake lights they work during day but when I turn on the headlights the moment I press the brake pedal my passenger brake light or the third light goes out and stays out till I turn off headlights and turn back on. I checked fuses and bulbs. Next, I am going to change Brake Light Switch 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE


Have you had any luck finding out what was causing this issue?.? I have an 02 Sentra with basically same exact problem.


----------



## djrx2004 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ewaguy808 said:


> Have you had any luck finding out what was causing this issue?.? I have an 02 Sentra with basically same exact problem.


Been told its a shortage but I am not good with electrical. I found some YouTube videos on minimizing the problems but I have no other choice. I still haven't replaced Brake Switch since AutoZone carried only one and Male connectors were too large and the Female connectors under the steering were way too small.


----------



## GabiJohnson (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the taillight wiring layout is the same as my 200... so go here... i took pics to help you out...


----------



## MayaWilson (Mar 22, 2020)

maybe but now its now working again...  but then again cousin didn't really get a chance to check it,, now he can.


----------



## johnson233 (Mar 12, 2020)

The problem probably is the bulb.My perodua 's right light didn't work, then I changed a new bulb, it worked.


----------



## Randal (Jul 6, 2020)

This question sounds a bit troublesome.....


----------

